# Diving Equipment - Should I pack my BCD or shoes?!



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi!


I am moving to Dubai the start of January and currently deciding what to pack... I was hoping to do some diving on my days off and wondered if anyone out there could recommend if I will need to bring my own kit or if there any good dive schools that hire out decent kit??


Realistically I am hoping to dive 1-2 times a month as I imagine I will be pretty hectic with work but diving is my way of distressing (life always seems so much better under the sea!) I will definitely be bringing my dive computer and mask but can't decide whether or not to lug all my other kit over?


Any advice would be appreciated and would also love to meet some fellow divers, I have found it is always a great way to make new friends 


Thanks
Rach


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Computer and mask are adequate, unless you are particular about fins / gloves. The rest you can rent easily in Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I'd bring your own wetsuit for obvious reasons. Generally people have a 5mm for the cooler months and a shorty/rash vest for the summer. You could always buy kit when you get here too, there's a great company out there that offers really competitive prices. And yes, diving is a fantastic way to meet new friends especially when in a new country.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Wouldn't you $ave from not having to rent the kits in Dubai if you're diving 1-2 times/month? Depending on which airline you're flying you might be given sport equipment allowance, so have a check.


----------



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Great thanks for the info....I normally just dive rash vests and board shorts so hoping I won't need a wetsuit! If I do I can buy one. The only one I have at the min is my drysuit which luckily I will not be needing in Dubai


----------



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> Wouldn't you $ave from not having to rent the kits in Dubai if you're diving 1-2 times/month? Depending on which airline you're flying you might be given sport equipment allowance, so have a check.


I am flying with emirates, I think they allow sports equipment but initially until I get myself sorted I will just be renting a room so I am thinking of how much space I will have....I can always ask my parents nicely to post some more stuff out to me


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Rach_88 said:


> I am flying with emirates, I think they allow sports equipment but initially until I get myself sorted I will just be renting a room so I am thinking of how much space I will have....I can always ask my parents nicely to post some more stuff out to me



Hmm, we flew Qatar Airways and they had sports equipment allowance - we did not get the same on Emirates but I'll leave you to check that out.

.... and tell your Parents, winter here is lovely, lovely, lovely for a visit. So, that 23kg x 2 pax?


----------



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> Hmm, we flew Qatar Airways and they had sports equipment allowance - we did not get the same on Emirates but I'll leave you to check that out.
> 
> .... and tell your Parents, winter here is lovely, lovely, lovely for a visit. So, that 23kg x 2 pax?



Ha great idea, think I will pack suitcase number 2 for them to bring over when they come to visit.

On a colder note today is 1°C...can not wait for some warmth!!


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Rach_88 said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> I am moving to Dubai the start of January and currently deciding what to pack... I was hoping to do some diving on my days off and wondered if anyone out there could recommend if I will need to bring my own kit or if there any good dive schools that hire out decent kit??
> ...


I would bring the BCD if you can fit it in, it's always nice to have your own. I'm not sure what you mean by shoes, though. Do you mean fins?


----------



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Scatterling said:


> I would bring the BCD if you can fit it in, it's always nice to have your own. I'm not sure what you mean by shoes, though. Do you mean fins?


I do love my BCD but I am trying not to overpack! No I meant more space for shoes instead of diving kit 

Do you do any diving in Dubai? Can you recommend any good clubs??

Ta


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

Rach_88 said:


> I do love my BCD but I am trying not to overpack! No I meant more space for shoes instead of diving kit
> 
> Do you do any diving in Dubai? Can you recommend any good clubs??
> 
> Ta


Oh, well shoes LOL. Since you will be walking more than diving, I assume, they may be more of a priority. 

I haven't actually been diving in Dubai, only in Oman which I highly recommend. It's a short flight away, or about a 5 hour drive to Muscat. I can't remember the name of the club but will try and find it


----------



## Rach_88 (Dec 5, 2012)

Scatterling said:


> Oh, well shoes LOL. Since you will be walking more than diving, I assume, they may be more of a priority.
> 
> I haven't actually been diving in Dubai, only in Oman which I highly recommend. It's a short flight away, or about a 5 hour drive to Muscat. I can't remember the name of the club but will try and find it




I have heard Oman is good so will hopefully get a chance to check that out! I heard there are some good wrecks around the coast to so looking forward to exploring


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

You'll have a few choices. Fujeirah, just under 2 hours drive from Dubai, is one of the nice dive spots 

UAE Guide | Al Boom Diving

https://www.jumeirah.com/en/Hotels-...l/Pavilion-Dive-Centre/Special-Diving-Offers/


----------

